# Be Attentive Pakistan Medical Colleges In Danger Zone



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

Please don't admitting in azra naheed Amna anyat medical college because next year pmdc must blocked these colleges because their result not good azra naheed 34% pass and amna anyat 41% pass this is a secret news pmdc chalange in coat and pmdc win it and registration of amna anyat and azra naheed blocked 2014. Be careful to all please don't destroy you future please admission in other college please this is the last warning


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> Please don't admitting in azra naheed Amna anyat medical college because next year pmdc must blocked these colleges because their result not good azra naheed 34% pass and amna anyat 41% pass this is a secret news pmdc chalange in coat and pmdc win it and registration of amna anyat and azra naheed blocked 2014. Be careful to all please don't destroy you future please admission in other college please this is the last warning


Admissions for this year banned too?


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

If your marks in fsc is 60% and 60% in matric and you must apper in mcat test it does not matter how score you in mcat don't worry contact with me I admit you in recognized pmdc medical college without donation in mbbs or bds 6 .5 lac per year

- - - Updated - - -

No these colleges admittion on but they give rupee to pmdc that pmdc don't annoced ther stop registration till 2014

- - - Updated - - -

Last year mbbs merit closed 84.3%


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Shalamar and nawaz sharif are good???


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

how about continental medical college .. i read an article recently is this really banned or should we can apply????????


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes I know I am mbbs student at K E


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> Yes I know I am mbbs student at K E


Prove it.


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

saske khan said:


> how about continental medical college .. i read an article recently is this really banned or should we can apply????????


 I also know because ccontinent med Coll. Low level 37% pass last year danger zone apply on good ranking medical college

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Prove it.


Ok mister whats your problem


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> I also know because ccontinent med Coll. Low level 37% pass last year danger zone apply on good ranking medical college
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Haha sorry..
Just pulling ur leg..

Its great tht ur willing to help us out..
Thanks.
Appreciate it.

(KE: respect  )


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> I also know because ccontinent med Coll. Low level 37% pass last year danger zone apply on good ranking medical college
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...






I 
only want to help students i don't like you

- - - Updated - - -

Only tell me about your marks

- - - Updated - - -

And your back ground status


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*He's right guys. I've heard the same from other people too.
P.s- its ATTENTIVE* Mr. KE *


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Which colleges have good ranking and high number of students passing the exams, according to your info? After CMH, Shalimar and FMH of course.


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

what was the merit of CMH last year??


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

Umm.. Can we transfer from a private med college to a public sector med. college after clearing first year?


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

mr KE since you are a student at the best medical college..would u plzz let me know that what are the things we should check before taking admission to any private medical college..and is shalamar better then FMH??Shalamr is a new college and it hasn't produced any batch yet,how do u see this thing??and one more thing that i've heard that colleges hier top level professors and maintain good standard at the beginning to get their affiliation from pm&dc..is this the case with shalamar..plzz i'm confused about these colleges.do tell ur opinion.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> I
> only want to help students i don't like you
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


guys dont fight okay we are friends   let me know should i apply for sharif med clg or other?

- - - Updated - - -

i m question mark


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

Do u have any proof ? How can u say that.... amna inayat and azra naheed should be banned in 2014


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Asad Jahangir said:


> Do u have any proof ? How can u say that.... amna inayat and azra naheed should be banned in 2014


PMDC cancels college admissions - DAWN.COM
*
regardless of the warning, some of these colleges started admissions before 31st October.*


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

then fmh also open before 31 oct so it is also useless to apply there?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

saske khan said:


> then fmh also open before 31 oct so it is also useless to apply there?


*
i cant say with complete certainty. No one can, rather. But i've heard from a lot of people that Azra Naheed and Amna Inayat are risky territory.*


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

What is the result % of Rashid Latif Med College

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

bt amna inayat k to 1st nov se start ho rahe hain.. aj k paper mai un ka ad aya

- - - Updated - - -

The private medical and dental institutions which received PMDC alerts and warnings include Akhtar Saeed Medical and Dental College (Lahore), Central Park Medical College (Lahore), Institute of Dentistry, CMH Medical College (Lahore), Multan Medical and Dental College (Multan), Avicenna Medical College (Lahore), Shalamar Medical and Dental College (Lahore), Lahore Medical and Dental College (Lahore), FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry (Lahore), Margalla College of Dentistry (Rawalpindi), Wah Medical College (Wah Cantt), Sharif Medical & Dental College (Lahore), Continental Medical College (Lahore), Independent Medical College (Faisalabad), Rashid Medical College (Lahore), Islam Medical College (Sialkot), Pak Red Crescent Medical & Dental College (Lahore), Hashmat Medical & Dental College (Gujrat) and Aziz Fatimah Medical & Dental College (Faisalabad). 

Where is azra naheed and amna inayat in this list??

- - - Updated - - -

http://dawn.com/news/1043465/pmdc-cancels-college-admissions

published on 17-9-2013

- - - Updated - - -


dont beleive on rumors.. sb college ek jaise hain
degree to uhs issue kare . them whats the problem


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *He's right guys. I've heard the same from other people too.
> P.s- its ATTENTIVE* Mr. KE *


Ok ok madam

- - - Updated - - -



Asad Jahangir said:


> Do u have any proof ? How can u say that.... amna inayat and azra naheed should be banned in 2014


Yes I have prove you should take admittion in central park or continental with low merit


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *
> i cant say with complete certainty. No one can, rather. But i've heard from a lot of people that Azra Naheed and Amna Inayat are risky territory.*


so fmh is safe its mean


----------

